# Howdy - embossed soda bottle - Kingston Ontario



## RCO (Oct 12, 2018)

I noticed this bottle for sale online and it intrigued me as I'm interested in eastern Ontario bottles . I also couldn't recall ever seeing one before .


looked around online and this bottle seems to have been used a fair bit in the US but don't think it was commonly used in Canada . although Howdy was sold here by the 60's as they eventually used an acl bottle and cans that I have found before . 


but this bottle seems to be much older , the listing in my book says " Howdy Bottling co " Kingston 1931-1939 . although it appears to be related to another bottler that lasted into the 60's 


the bottle is also made in the USA , marked " reg us pat off "  and " Pat Des No 78351 " and stamped made in USA on bottom , all things you wouldn't normally see on Canadian bottles 


but its also clearly marked " Kingston Ont " on the bottom so it was definitely used in Kingston Ontario at some point


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2018)

a couple other pictures I took of it


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2018)

It's cool looking. Got that 1920's Art Deco look to it. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 13, 2018)

Yup good score, I tried to get that bottle but the guy kept flaking out on me. We had Howdy out west as well in the early 30's, Kokor's was the bottler but there is no information other than a photo of the delivery truck with Howdy on the door. So i have no clue if they had an embossed bottle or used a paper label.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 13, 2018)

I like that one a lot! Charles Griggs, the maker of 7up also invented Howdy, before he came up with 7up


----------



## RCO (Oct 14, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Yup good score, I tried to get that bottle but the guy kept flaking out on me. We had Howdy out west as well in the early 30's, Kokor's was the bottler but there is no information other than a photo of the delivery truck with Howdy on the door. So i have no clue if they had an embossed bottle or used a paper label.




you had tried to contact The seller from Kiijjii ? I didn't have any problems with him , not sure who he is , he told me that he has other bottles but I'm not sure of what 


I haven't seen an embossed howdy bottle from Ontario before , with the exception of the Kitchener art deco bottle that looks nothing like this one but does use the name howdy


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 15, 2018)

RCO said:


> you had tried to contact The seller from Kiijjii ? I didn't have any problems with him , not sure who he is , he told me that he has other bottles but I'm not sure of what
> 
> 
> I haven't seen an embossed howdy bottle from Ontario before , with the exception of the Kitchener art deco bottle that looks nothing like this one but does use the name howdy



Yup same guy, friendly enough...I had contacted him at the beginning of September and told him I'd take the bottle, kept sending him polite reminders.
Oh well..lol, onto the next


----------



## skedhead (Oct 17, 2018)

nice. maybe bottled by elder's here in Kingston. is it for sale?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 17, 2018)

Cool!  I wonder if there are any others out there with other cities.


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2018)

skedhead said:


> nice. maybe bottled by elder's here in Kingston. is it for sale?




no its not related to elders of Kingston but does seem to have a connection to another Kingston bottler . my book lists a Frederick Morris as the manager of Howdy . he also attempted to start his own company but seems to have failed soon after 

later on by 1948 Morris beverages started in Kingston operated by a Ben Morris . not sure but seems to be a connection between the 2 

I don't plan to sell it , I literally just got it and haven't ever seen any others


----------



## RCO (Oct 17, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool!  I wonder if there are any others out there with other cities.



I haven't seen any and aren't any listing in the Ontario bottlers book for any , but doesn't necessary mean there aren't some others out there


----------



## BillHaddo (Sep 9, 2021)

I was able to acquire a Howdy, Kitchener bottle earlier this year, just noticed this thread, thanks JKL!!




Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

